# Decent Temperatures?



## BucketGrower (Dec 18, 2020)

This is what my computer is running at. Seems cool??  What do you guys run at?


----------



## solakani (Dec 18, 2020)

BucketGrower said:


> This is what my computer is running at. Seems cool??  What do you guys run at?


Seems hot.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2021)

Mine tops out at 40. But only while benching or setting ARK to High-Ultra. That's with a Ryzen 2600x and a Noctua NH-L12S.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jul 2, 2021)

You guys should run an actual bench like prime95 with furmark in the background and then check lol...

Sitting on desktop or playing a game isn't exactly stressful.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 3, 2021)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> You guys should run an actual bench like prime95 with furmark in the background and then check lol...
> 
> Sitting on desktop or playing a game isn't exactly stressful.


In that case. it's more like 60-70c with those going


----------

